# Back to site after many years



## brianb1075 (Oct 11, 2018)

I was a member here up up until approx 2007, the early days.  Was a dedicated weight trainer, gave lots of advice on here to newbies and now, 14 years LATER I am now the NEWBIE.  Due to job loss, broken marriage, job jumping just allot of tough times.  Needless to say the gym was not a priority until NOW.  I'm back in the gym now for approx 4 months giving it another go.  Now I'll be looking for advice since i'm now 56.


----------



## adhome01 (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome back!


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome back man.glad you decided to return.



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## brazey (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome back....


----------



## so1970 (Oct 13, 2018)

never too late to resume your goals


----------



## zhong (Oct 14, 2018)

welcome back


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

brianb1075 said:


> I was a member here up up until approx 2007, the early days.  Was a dedicated weight trainer, gave lots of advice on here to newbies and now, 14 years LATER I am now the NEWBIE.  Due to job loss, broken marriage, job jumping just allot of tough times.  Needless to say the gym was not a priority until NOW.  I'm back in the gym now for approx 4 months giving it another go.  Now I'll be looking for advice since i'm now 56.



Welcome!


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 4, 2018)

brianb1075 said:


> I was a member here up up until approx 2007, the early days.  Was a dedicated weight trainer, gave lots of advice on here to newbies and now, 14 years LATER I am now the NEWBIE.  Due to job loss, broken marriage, job jumping just allot of tough times.  Needless to say the gym was not a priority until NOW.  I'm back in the gym now for approx 4 months giving it another go.  Now I'll be looking for advice since i'm now 56.



Glad to have you back bro. I was also away from this site for many years. Not lifting just this site. I have been active in others and never left training.
I am 62 and been in this game for decades. Now coming back to this site among others I see a lot of new sponsors. You can pick up where you left off.
You know how to train, stay focused and post often.


----------



## adhome01 (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Voodoo51016 (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome back


----------



## anabolicalliance (Jan 31, 2019)

Glad you're back here with us !


----------



## shadowsfall444 (Apr 19, 2019)

Welcome back


----------

